# Question - BI Interview?



## jmaz (Sep 18, 2003)

I just received a phone call from the Captain of the Police Department that I received a card from, asking me to stop by the Police Station tomorrow and pick up a packet and talk to him. Is this really anything to prepare for? I think it is probably just a background investigation meeting. I was thinking about just wearing my regular work attire (dress pants and button-down shirt). Does anyone think I should dress up for this. I was going to dress up for my interview (which I think is more appropriate).


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Suit and tie and polished black shoes, cant go wrong !!

oh ya take out any piercings, clean shaven, no dyed hair, no bad breath/body odor, no chewing gum ect.. this is your first appearance make it good. The conservative look is the best :2c: Good Luck Dude!!! Let us know how you do.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

It sounds like you're just picking up the 600 page application, but I would wear a shirt and tie just in case you actually do sit down and have a chat with the chief.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Absolutely.....you can't go wrong "overdressing" a little in a suit and tie....be prepared in case the chief or someone else high up wants to personally eyeball the candidates.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Sounds like the Chief may ask you a few questions about yourself. (what are your hobbies? Why do you want a career in law enforcement?) Like everyone says, shirt, tie, dress pants and high polished shoes and don't forget the HAIR CUT. Look like a cop. First impressions last forever. Good luck.


----------



## jmaz (Sep 18, 2003)

I just got done with the interview with the Captain. I showed up dressed in a suit and tie. He seemed impressed. (2) of the (5) individuals that are going for the job showed up in regular clothes (jeans) and one in his work uniform. It was just a basic intro interview with the Captain of Administrative Services to start the background investigation. He gave me a background packet, PAT information and Physical forms.


----------



## jmaz (Sep 18, 2003)

Does anyone know of good ways to kinda put yourself ahead of the others in the run for the position? I am right now 5th (on the civil service list) of the 6 individuals for (2) positions in the department.

Thanks


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

I would recommend completing the application on a typerwriter or computer if possible.

Every little bit counts.

Good luck.


----------



## jmaz (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats what I planned on doing. I find it easier to read also.

Thanks


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Send a short note thanking him/her for their time. Do the same for your regular interview, and do not spell the names wrong. Even if your final interview goes south, a simple "thank you" note goes a long way...


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

You could blow him! ? :lol:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

NO! NO! NO!

Send a hooker with the thank-you card. Jeezus! direct sexual contact with a candidate-supervisor would be verboten until AFTER your hired.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

H50 said:


> You could blow him! ? :lol:


LOL LOL :baby21: :hump: if that fails pay him and the chief 10,000 dollars to hire you like they did in the 70s. Just kidding Jimmy is a bad influence

Seriously you are at least #3 in my book if you said two showed up casuals on. Then again my book means :FM: Jack shiiit


----------

